# Demand for civil engineers ?



## maks5000 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I have graduated with masters of civil/water engineering in Estonia. I have worked 3,5 years as a site manager on pipelines and pumping stations site manager and a year as a designing engineer in my field.

I am an Estonian citizen and looking to move to Australia. I assume I would have to work under 417 for 3 months doing agricultural jobs but later I would like to see if I could find an engineerin job.

Can you give me some ideas of how hard it is finding a Civil Engineering jobs in Australia and would I be able to find a job before I move over?

Some general advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Max


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

At the moment it's not the best industry to be looking for in, however we do have Austal ships in Henderson WA who are a major employer. A lot of engineering businesses shut doors back in 2011.


----------



## Lost Frequencies (Aug 11, 2015)

My cousin lives in Australia and he told me that the need for Civil Engineers in Australia is high and you can get a job in the field of civil easily than any other jobs. There are plenty of jobs in the field of civil as told to me by my cousin.


----------

